# Bitten by a chipper



## Tekko (Jul 4, 2007)

Yesterday my chipper bit me in a finger.

http://diymania.hv4all.com/injuries/injury by chipper/


----------



## Ekka (Jul 5, 2007)

Crikey mate, that's one heck of a serious injury, prolly need amputation.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Jul 7, 2007)

Oh man, I'm gonna be sick! Hope you heal up right quick. Best wishes.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jul 7, 2007)

You'd better start learning to keyboard with only 3 fingers and a thumb.

Harry K


----------



## Sprig (Jul 7, 2007)

*Owieees*



Ekka said:


> Crikey mate, that's one heck of a serious injury, prolly need amputation.



:hmm3grin2orange: 

Gadzooks! No nose pickin's for at least a week. I'm havin' trouble with this one, is you bragging or complaining? Sux to lead a sheltered life I guess.
Break out da super glue and Maxi's, call 911! Hard not to make light of this massive trauma, sheesh. *rolling eyes between sippage*

 You'll live, no scab eatin' either though :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 7, 2007)

Suck it up I have had bigger scratches than that on the :censored:
Well at least you weren't stupid enough to get it in there running.


----------



## Ductape (Jul 8, 2007)

I got me a little paper cut too


----------



## beowulf343 (Jul 8, 2007)

With all that blood on the chipper i hope it's ok!!!! (The chipper i mean.) 

Seriously dude, a big tough guy like you? Cuts are a common occurance in tree work. I've always said it's not a good day unless you're bleeding.


----------



## Tekko (Jul 8, 2007)

I guess i should be lucky the chipper werent powered by its motor, but hand cranked when it bit me, if it had been, my finger would have been alittle shorter.

ductape, what happened to you ?


----------



## Tree Slayer (Jul 8, 2007)

Shouldn't you have posted that in the joke fourm. come on thats not a cut, not for a tree guy. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Tekko (Jul 8, 2007)

Well yeah its no real cut, i almost chopped a finger tip off once...in a computer fan model old steel one.


----------



## ckliff (Jul 9, 2007)

I routinely cut my fingers worse than that with my zubat.


----------



## Farmer Ferd (Jul 17, 2007)

is there a joke forum. if not ther should There should be. I know one guy who should have all of his posts there.


----------



## TaoTreeClimber (Aug 2, 2007)

Now Im gonna have to look up my old chipper injury thread.

Kenn


----------



## neighborstree (Aug 3, 2007)

tekko. i warned you when i first seen your little contraption of a chipper lol. but your really going to hurt yourself with that thing lol. just keep your little guy out of the hole. it would really suck to see you loose that thing


----------



## wood nerd (Aug 18, 2007)

Theres an old woodmillers saying

"never put your fingers where you would'nt put your ****"

amen!


----------



## kevinj (Aug 18, 2007)

wood nerd said:


> Theres an old woodmillers saying
> 
> "never put your fingers where you would'nt put your ****"
> 
> amen!



Yer Sick !!!

How do you hold a fork ?
How do you type on yer keyboard ?
How do you pick yer teeth ?

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## beowulf343 (Aug 18, 2007)

kevinj said:


> How do you hold a fork ?
> How do you type on yer keyboard ?
> How do you pick yer teeth ?



Think a minute kevin-do you really want an answer to these questions?


----------



## wood nerd (Aug 18, 2007)

kevinj said:


> How do you hold a fork ?
> How do you type on yer keyboard ?
> How do you pick yer teeth ?
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



mate, just in case you r being serious i was reffering to the possibilitiy of injury from the use of timber milling machinery...

so, when operating sawmills, chainsaws, chippers, thicknessers, bandsaws, jointers or other wood cutting machinery...

DONT PUT YOUR FINGERS WHERE YOU WOULD NOT PUT YOUR **** !

ouch!


----------



## roy clarke (Sep 11, 2007)

Farmer Ferd said:


> is there a joke forum. if not ther should There should be. I know one guy who should have all of his posts there.



I thought this WAS the joke forum, thats why I post all mine here :notrolls2:


----------

